
Techies Project – Portraits of the Underrepresented in Silicon Valley - ChrisArchitect
http://www.techiesproject.com/
======
ChrisArchitect
Considering how much acclaim I seem to be seeing this project getting, I would
have thought this getting more love here. Despite maybe an aversion around
here to the 'underrepresented' notion, there are some great stories in here of
people working thru the challenges of the valley, startup culture and just
trying to make it all work. Some familiar/much more mainstream names in here
that surprised me.

